

Black Friday: Up to 90% off GoSquared - simontabor
https://www.gosquared.com

======
FelixP
I have no idea what the "plus plan" includes, because it's not listed on the
"plans and pricing" page. This also means I have no idea what the product
costs (originally or discounted).

